# How long does it take for a Chaco golden knee to become an adult?



## CEOAirsoft (Aug 17, 2016)

How long does it take for a Chaco golden knee to become full grown from birth?


----------



## magicmed (Aug 17, 2016)

@cold blood can answer that. 

I believe (could be wrong) 4 or 5 years for female, 2-3 for male?

Please correct if wrong

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cold blood (Aug 17, 2016)

Depends on a lot of variables, which is why we go by DLS and not age in this hobby.

5 people could all raise the same healthy specimens of the same species and all get drastically differing growth rates....ball park, I'd say males are capable of maturing in as little as 2-3 years, but could also take as long as 4 to maybe even 7 in extreme cases.    Females would take longer, I wouldn't expect maturity before 5 or 7 years.

Warmth and plentiful food, lead to substantially faster growth, conversely, cooler temps and a minimalist feeding schedule will lead to substantially slower growth.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Informative 2 | Helpful 1


----------



## mmfh (Aug 18, 2016)

I kept mine at room temperature and I feed sparingly and it took 6 years.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Helpful 1


----------



## RalphDacanay (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## Paiige (Dec 29, 2016)

I've seen more Chaco posts in the last week than I have any other sp in the two months I've been on here. Everyone (including myself) is jumping on the Chaco bandwagon. At least we'll all have boyfriends and girlfriends for them when the time comes!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## Raven 13 (Dec 30, 2016)

Paiige said:


> I've seen more Chaco posts in the last week than I have any other sp in the two months I've been on here. Everyone (including myself) is jumping on the Chaco bandwagon. At least we'll all have boyfriends and girlfriends for them when the time comes!


I also have jumped on this apparent bandwagon. My 1/2" sling spends most of his time in the little tunnel he made. Thankfully he made it right against the wall of his enclosure, so I can still keep an eye on him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stugy (Dec 30, 2016)

I've been keeping a close eye on the Chaco bandwagon for a few months... Still trying to convince my dad that getting a big spider won't kill him (I want one as my first T. My dad let me get a Sicarius so why can't I get a T lmao)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Dec 30, 2016)

They become mature when they learn responsibility and clean up their enclosures without being told, get a summer job and quit freeloading from their owners, and stop snickering whenever they hear words that can be construed as naughty. I personally haven't reached that stage yet myself, so I can't criticize my chaco.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 7


----------



## Paiige (Dec 30, 2016)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> They become mature when they learn responsibility and clean up their enclosures without being told, get a summer job and quit freeloading from their owners, and stop snickering whenever they hear words that can be construed as naughty. I personally haven't reached that stage yet myself, so I can't criticize my chaco.


I still snicker when I hear naughty words.
None of my Ts clean up after themselves  I swear if there's such thing as T diarrhea, my G pulchra had it after I fed him his first roach

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## darkness975 (Dec 31, 2016)

Paiige said:


> 've seen more Chaco posts in the last week than I have any other sp in the two months I've been on here.


I must have missed the memo as I do not currently have any _G. pulchripes. _

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paiige (Dec 31, 2016)

darkness975 said:


> I must have missed the memo as I do not currently have any _G. pulchripes. _


Maybe you should get one! 
Several people here (myself included) picked up a pulchripes over the holiday weekend. There was an influx of photos and then a few new members/keepers seemed to sign up for the forums because they too had recently acquired them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## darkness975 (Dec 31, 2016)

Paiige said:


> Maybe you should get one!
> Several people here (myself included) picked up a pulchripes over the holiday weekend. There was an influx of photos and then a few new members/keepers seemed to sign up for the forums because they too had recently acquired them.


Well time to hit up @cold blood


----------



## Paiige (Dec 31, 2016)

darkness975 said:


> Well time to hit up @cold blood


If he doesn't have one, I just checked Jabberwock's inventory list and they have a 1"...might be time to take the trip!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## darkness975 (Dec 31, 2016)

Paiige said:


> If he doesn't have one, I just checked Jabberwock's inventory list and they have a 1"...might be time to take the trip!


You are a terrible influence for my addiciton!


----------



## Paiige (Dec 31, 2016)

I mean...technically we're all enablers here


----------



## Raven 13 (Dec 31, 2016)

So, my Chaco has just started sealing up his little tunnel/burrow. Molt incoming!


----------



## Paiige (Dec 31, 2016)

Raven 13 said:


> So, my Chaco has just started sealing up his little tunnel/burrow. Molt incoming!


Congrats! Hopefully it's not just being moody


----------



## Goodlukwitthat (Dec 31, 2016)

That's my favorite species.  Have one that's roughly 2ish inches.  I accidentally mangled its molt while trying to sex it...so off to another year before I get to try again XDD These are such underestimated tarantulas and so fun to have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raven 13 (Jan 1, 2017)

Paiige said:


> Congrats! Hopefully it's not just being moody


I think he's just being moody. After closing up his tunnel, he's just sitting there. Looking very dark and shiney.


----------



## kellysaxez (Jan 23, 2017)

Paiige said:


> Maybe you should get one!
> Several people here (myself included) picked up a pulchripes over the holiday weekend. There was an influx of photos and then a few new members/keepers seemed to sign up for the forums because they too had recently acquired them.


swit had a sale. i grabbed one too lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kellysaxez (Jan 23, 2017)

Sorry, Swift's. Kelly's great.  Even sent me a free Giant White Knee and pinheads just in case. I'm busy this eve trying desperately to sex my year old OBT since I rarely get an undercarriage shot, if you will, and I'm not about to handle her/him to take any closer looks. lol. Any guesses?


----------



## kellysaxez (Jan 23, 2017)

one more hoping it's clear enough..


----------



## Ghost56 (Jan 23, 2017)

kellysaxez said:


> one more hoping it's clear enough..


Really should've started a new thread for this, but besides that, it looks female to me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

